# Ports USB cassés : la solution



## Pascal 77 (27 Juin 2013)

J'ai souvent rencontré, au cours de ma carrière, des appareils (ordis, principalement, mais pas que)  avec un ou plusieurs ports USB dont la languette plastique qui supporte les contacts était cassée, rendant les dits ports inopérants pour cause de contacts électriques défectueux lors de l'introduction d'une prise.

Onmac m'ayant fait parvenir récemment deux PowerBook G4 "Titanium", afin d'en faire un qui fonctionne pour ma collection, et ayant finalement réussi à refaire fonctionner les deux sous Tiger, je décide d'offrir le second à une de mes connaissance que n'a pas d'ordi portable, ni les moyens de s'en payer un (il fonctionne actuellement avec un PowerMac G4 "Audionumérique" à 733 Mhz sous Tiger aussi, donc le PowerBook à 550 Mhz lui fera une machine d'appoint bien pratique s'il se déplace).

Problème, sur ce Titanium, les deux prises USB semblent avoir été massacrées. Un Ti sans USB, ça ne le fait pas trop. Je décide de tenter de sauver le moins endommagé des deux ports. Tentative réussie. En étant un peu précautionneux à l'introduction et au débranchement des prises USB dans ce port, ça fonctionne et les contacts électriques sont fiables.

À bien y regarder, le second port peut être sauvable aussi, malgré qu'une des pattes "data" soit cassée, elle est plus courte, mais il en reste peut-être assez pour assurer le contact. Voici ce qu'il en reste (avec à sa droite l'autre port sur lequel je m'était déjà fait la main) :





Bonne occaze pour réaliser un petit reportage photo de la manip, et ainsi vous en faire profiter, au cas où certains auraient le même problème. Tout d'abord, voici à quoi devraient ressembler ces ports s'ils n'avaient pas été massacrés :




Le matériel employé (vous voyez, rien d'exotique) :




Nous avons donc de l'adhésif double-face mince, de la colle cyano-acrylate (avec applicateur "pinceau", c'est plus pratique), un tournevis plat de petite taille et un petit cutter, des ciseaux (suisses pour moi, mais c'est pas obligatoire), une pince brucelle plate, et enfin, notre matière première : une carte de fidélité en plastique "petit format" (le magasin importe peu). J'ai choisi ça parce que ça se découpe bien aux ciseaux, et que ça fait pile la moitié de l'épaisseur dont on a besoin.

Première chose : découper dans la carte une bande de 9 mm de large :




Ensuite, dans cette bande, tailler deux morceaux carrés (donc 9 mm de côté) :




Bien sûr, ces dimensions ne sont pas au 1/10 de mm près, normalement la largeur aurait du être de 10 mm (c'est ce que j'avais fait pour la première), mais avec 1 mm de moins, ça donne le même résultat, mais c'est plus facile à positionner.

Bon, ensuite, intervention musclée de la colle afin de relier entre eux nos deux carrés, afin qu'ils n'en fassent plus qu'un, mais de l'épaisseur voulue (non, la pince ne sert pas qu'à ça, je l'emploie aussi pour positionner l'objet après ) :




Premier pré-positionnement pour voir, ça semble aller pas mal :




Bon, maintenant, le double-face :




On laisse à peu près 1/2 mm découvert, et on découpe soigneusement à la dimension de la pièce :




Ok, on vire le plastique de protection :




On pré-positionne avec la partie non recouverte par le double-face vers l'avant (vers la sortie) :




Ensuite, en maintenant l'ensemble par en dessous avec la lame du cutter, on appuie délicatement sur les contacts avec le plat de la lame du tournevis, pour qu'ils adhèrent bien au double-face :




Le résultat final :




Malgré la patte "datas" plus courte, celui ci aussi est redevenu opérationnel.

Bon, j'insiste : il faudra veiller à être bien délicat avec, mais c'était ça ou pas d'USB !


----------



## Sly54 (28 Juin 2013)

Total respect, Pascal 

Faudrait flécher ce post en [tuto], voire le mettre en en-tête dans le forum


----------



## Powerdom (29 Juin 2013)

Bravo.
Mais moi je me demande ce que font les gens avec leurs ordinateur pour les mettre dans cet état !


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Juin 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> Mais moi je me demande ce que font les gens avec leurs ordinateur pour les mettre dans cet état !



J'avoue m'être aussi posé la question  :mouais:


----------



## r e m y (29 Juin 2013)

Y'en a qui sauvent des oiseaux mazoutés, d'autres de pauvres Macs Titanium maltraités par leur propriétaire.
C'est beau!Respect Pascal! 

A quant l'ouverture d'un refuge pour recueillir les ordis abandonnés, façon SPA


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Juin 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> Y'en a qui sauvent des oiseaux mazoutés, d'autres de pauvres Macs Titanium maltraités par leur propriétaire.
> C'est beau!Respect Pascal!
> 
> A quant l'ouverture d'un refuge pour recueillir les ordis abandonnés, façon SPA



Certes, là, il s'agit d'un Titanium hors d'âge, mais cette manip convient pour tout port USB1 ou 2 (3 je ne sais pas, j'ai un doute) qui aurait subi le même genre d'outrage. Ça peut donc concerner des Mac beaucoup plus récents !


----------



## omni (1 Juillet 2013)

Bravo pour ce tuto clair et précis, deux remarques toutefois :
- cette manipulation nécessite d'avoir une carte de fidélité : donc celui qui ne fait plus ses courses que par internet = c'est mort !!!! 
- la deuxième remarque concerne ma première : quand il s'agit de dire des bêtises je ne suis pas le dernier&#8230;

Dans tous les cas : Chapeau pour la manipulation qui non seulement fonctionne mais permet une réparation à un coût quasi nul !


----------



## macomaniac (1 Juillet 2013)

La vue des 2 ports USB me fait penser à une nouvelle de _Conan Doyle_, dans laquelle le docteur _Watson_, afin d'éprouver les méthodes déductives de _Holmes_ à partir de données d'observation, lui propose de les exercer sur une montre de gousset.

Verdict de _Holmes_ après un bref coup d'il : l'objet a manifestement appartenu au frère aîné de _Watson_, personne aisée au départ qui a connu des revers de fortune suivis de rétablissements de situation et qui est mort dans l'alcoolisme. 

_Watson_ de se récrier - _C'est indigne de vous, Holmes! Vous avez fait une enquête sur ma vie privée..._ Dénégation de _Holmes_ : il a tout appris de la montre sans nullement savoir auparavant que _Watson_ ait eu un frère. - _Mais comment diable?..._ demande _Watson_. La montre est en or, donc a forcément appartenu au départ à une personne aisée. Les initiales gravées au dos se terminent par un W, mais la première n'est pas celle du prénom de _Watson_ : il s'agit de toute évidence d'un objet de famille légué par héritage, et comme _Watson_ ne l'avait pas au départ, le légataire n'était pas son père, mais un frère aîné. À l'intérieur du boîtier, de minuscules numéros signalent que l'objet a été gagé plusieurs fois au Mont-de-Piété et forcément dégagé alternativement : signes de hauts et de bas financiers. L'orifice d'insertion de la clé pour remonter le ressort est couvert de rayures profondes sur les bords et le pourtour : seul un alcoolique invétéré a pu ainsi maltraiter continûment cet objet de prix en le remontant avec des mains tremblantes sous l'effet du delirium tremens. Le fait que la montre soit nouvellement en possession de _Watson_ signale que son frère est mort récemment, vraisemblablement des effets de son alcoolisme. 


Quand je vois ces 2 ports USB dont l'intérieur vaut l'extérieur en terme de *maltraitance*, je ne peux m'empêcher de penser à cette nouvelle de _Conan Doyle_. La raison n'est pas forcément celle alléguée par _Holmes_, mais cela témoigne manifestement d'une attitude de _brutalité hâtive_ totalement incompatible avec l'_élégance méditative_ requise par l'emploi d'un ordinateur. Usage collectif par des enfants turbulents? Utilisateur de type 'physique' énervé par un objet ne répondant pas au 'doigt et à l'il' comme un marteau avec lequel on peut taper sur une tête de clou? - Qui le saura?


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juillet 2013)

macomaniac a dit:


> Usage collectif par des enfants turbulents? Utilisateur de type 'physique' énervé par un objet ne répondant pas au 'doigt et à l'&#339;il' comme un marteau avec lequel on peut taper sur une tête de clou? - Qui le saura?



Sans pour autant avancer là une certitude, vu le contexte, je dirais "machine confiée à un salarié peu soigneux", cependant je peux me tromper, seul Onmac pourrait nous donner une réponse fiable. Les ports USB ne sont pas les seules avanies que cette pauvre machine a subi, j'ai du aussi bricoler pour mieux fixer la barrette de Ram supérieure, les deux pattes de fixation de son slot étant cassées (jusque là, c'était le clavier sui la maintenait en place, mais pas assez bien à mon goût). Reste le problème de la vidéo à régler, mais là, je sèche un peu, de temps en temps, son image se déforme, un peu comme celle d'une image de télévision qui subit un brouillage, je pensais "carte ou ram vidéo à l'agonie", mais voilà : si je branche un écran externe, en recopie vidéo, seul l'écran intégré est affecté, l'image sur l'écran externe reste elle, toujours impeccable


----------



## aCLR (1 Juillet 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> je dirais "machine confiée à un salarié peu soigneux", cependant je peux me tromper



Je dirais que peu de gens savent _d'instinct_ brancher une fiche mâle usb dans sa prise femelle ! D'ailleurs j'ai cru un moment que tu te plantais de sens pour la pose de ton support plastique avant de réaliser que les images étant à 180° par rapport au plan de travail. Un _noob de la fiche usb_ qui ne ferait que suivre les images  pour réparer celle qu'il a cassé en insérant de force et dans le mauvais sens sa prise usb  collerait naïvement le plastique sous les connectiques alors que c'est au-dessus de celles-ci que doit venir le support plastique. D'ailleurs je ne suis pas sûr que la prise fonctionne en inversant le sens des connexions.

Mais ça n'enlève rien à ce très bon tuto ! 

(je ne vais pas chipoter sur les carrés de 9*9 mm théorique alors qu'en images c'est plus un quadrilatère aux côtes incertaines   Le but étant que ça fonctionne  )


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juillet 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> je ne suis pas sûr que la prise fonctionne en inversant le sens des connexions.



Ah, ben ça ! intervertir la polarité des datas, déjà ça devrait être croquignolet, mais l'alim aussi, verrait sa polarité inversée  Essaie donc de mettre les piles à l'envers dans un de tes appareils électroniques, ça te donnera une idée !


----------



## Invité (2 Juillet 2013)

J'aurais jamais pensé à un truc tout bête comme ça.
C'est vraiment bien vu 
Mais par contre je ne comprends pas comme un utilisateur peut arriver à casser des ports Usb comme ça. Un singe, même pas sûr*:mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Juillet 2013)

Invité a dit:


> J'aurais jamais pensé à un truc tout bête comme ça.
> C'est vraiment bien vu
> Mais par contre je ne comprends pas comme un utilisateur peut arriver à casser des ports Usb comme ça. Un singe, même pas sûr&#8230;*:mouais:



À mon avis, en essayant de rentrer une prise USB à l'envers de force, je ne vois pas autre chose ! C'est pas la première fois que je vois une prise USB cassée comme ça (d'où l'idée d'un tuto) !


----------



## matacao (5 Juillet 2013)

Bravo Pascal pour cet excellant tuto. J'aurai jamais pensé à la carte de fidélité ^^


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Juillet 2013)

matacao a dit:


> Bravo Pascal pour cet excellant tuto. J'aurai jamais pensé à la carte de fidélité ^^



Oh, ça n'est pas une exclusive, avec ta carte bleue, ça marcherait aussi !


----------



## Onmac (8 Juillet 2013)

Et bien, vraiment, c'est du beau travail. Pour ceux qui se posent la question, c'était le premier ordinateur de mon fils quand il avait 8-10 ans... Il n'a pas pris conscience du sens du port USB... J'en suis vraiment navré de te l'avoir donné dans un état pitoyable! Tu as bien rattrapé le coup sinon ! Chapeau bas !


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juillet 2013)

Onmac a dit:


> J'en suis vraiment navré de te l'avoir donné dans un état pitoyable!



Il n'y a vraiment pas de quoi, en plus, tu sais, à mon âge, il parait que tout ce qui m'oblige à réfléchir est bon pour un vieillissement harmonieux (intellectuellement parlant), et là, grâce à ton don, j'ai cogité un moment ! 

Sinon, pour info, puisque tu passe dans le coin, j'ai aussi trouvé une solution pour le support de Ram cassé, mais ça fait plus "bricolo : j'ai obturé l'échancrure gauche de la barrette de Ram avec de l'adhésif costaud, et en forçant un peu le ressort de gauche (celui de droite n'est plus là), ça maintient la barrette en place !


----------

